# Feature 6-0-0 rate?



## Chncdafied (Jun 12, 2019)

The rate on bag says 1-2 oz. Are we talking volume or weight?

So if the product is a solid (ie. Granular) is the measurements always by weight, and if it's a liquid always by volume?


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

That is correct. Dry product is measured in weight, and liquid is measured by volume (measuring cup of some kind).

So use a scale to measure out Feature (or anything dry/granular).


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

1-2 oz in weight of feature and many other granular fertilizers actually end up being almost the exact same as if you were to measure it out in a measuring cup.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> 1-2 oz in weight of feature and many other granular fertilizers actually end up being almost the exact same as if you were to measure it out in a measuring cup.


Quite true. In most instances, a 1/4 cup of FEAture per 1000 sq ft is close enough. Do not do this with Herbicides in WDG or DF form. Many of them have varying densities and 1/4 cup of them probably will not equal 2 oz. Furthermore, they often are applied in terms of oz per acre so your margin of error is slim to none with those products.


----------



## Chncdafied (Jun 12, 2019)

Actually weighed out 1 oz of feature and it measured out to roughly .8 fl oz.


----------

